# Let us translate! [Animal Crossing: New Leaf Translation Thread]



## mattmagician (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey there! So, some of you may have seen the videos that Saratoga's been uploading. 

That said, this is a thread for translations. You guys post stuff you find, and we'll do the best we can to translate. 
I'll be editing them into english. I'll do my best to work with Saratoga and provide great translations for you all! 

Here's the ones we've done so far. :> 

Saratoga's Translated Nintendo Direct. 
 Saratoga's Translated Overview Trailer.

Calendar:


Spoiler













Style: 


Spoiler

















Mayoral Duties: 


Spoiler








Town Decorations: 







Communications/The Island:



Spoiler













Kappa Family:


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 10, 2012)

This looks like a pretty neat thread  

There's quite a few people working on translations on youtube. I found one doing a voiceover, and about two others doing English subtitles


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 10, 2012)

Can I tell you how awesome you are? Thank you so much for doing all these translations for us. Being able to actually understand what's going on just makes me more and more pumped up for this game.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 10, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> Can I tell you how awesome you are? Thank you so much for doing all these translations for us. Being able to actually understand what's going on just makes me more and more pumped up for this game.


98% of it is all Saratoga. I'm helping with images where I can, but the videos are all her. She's amazing :> 

If it's requested, I could probably work out a voice-over version of the Nintendo direct, but I don't see the need for it.


----------



## Dylab (Oct 10, 2012)

wow thi is great thanks for this!


----------



## Pudge (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, thank you guys so much for doing this!  Is there any chance that you could possibly translate what's on the AC Japanese website? It looks like the site has a lot of info, but I can't read it.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you for the translations! Hope to see more from the site 

Looking at the first picture, those are actually the same eye styles with different eye colors so it'd be neat if we can actually change eye color in this game too.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 10, 2012)

I've been watching these. They're very helpful! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Fennec (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you for the translations. They were super helpful in understanding the clips!


----------



## saratoga (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello, I am the one who has been translating (my boyfriend has been the editor, so he really makes the videos shine I think ). I'll do any print translating that you guys may want done, like images from the website or scans etc. I don't think I can manage long interviews or articles or anything like that, but stuff from the website or tweets is perfectly manageable!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 10, 2012)

awesome job on them 
the videos make much more sense now 
thank you


----------



## Pudge (Oct 10, 2012)

I figured I'd post this... It's the full Direct video translated to English. It's only 1 part. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMRs1ycuAc0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Anna (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks very much, very helpful


----------



## Berry (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the video! It's nice that there are going to be more than 2 multiplayer games. But I guess the others are just bug and fishing tournaments? Or they put in more creative ones


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 12, 2012)

Berry said:


> Thanks for the video! It's nice that there are going to be more than 2 multiplayer games. But I guess the others are just bug and fishing tournaments? Or they put in more creative ones



Yeah I wonder what all the games are going to be...


----------



## Winona (Oct 12, 2012)

Heya! So today the official Animal Crossing site was updated and now we can find somewhat that looks like a calendar on one page. I would love to know what we can expect concerning holidays and so on. Could you please help and translate it?
Find it here!
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/year/index.html


----------



## saratoga (Oct 12, 2012)

Winona said:


> Heya! So today the official Animal Crossing site was updated and now we can find somewhat that looks like a calendar on one page. I would love to know what we can expect concerning holidays and so on. Could you please help and translate it?
> Find it here!
> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/year/index.html



I'm just going to translate the actual festivals and dates and not all the "fluff" text. Hope that is OK  

January~March/October~December: Fishing Tournament 

June~September: Bug catching Tournament

September 3rd: "Grass Day" A day where everybody picks the wild weeds in town and tries to beautify it up. If you go and pick weeds from another village, Rainy (the character shown) will reward you with a present!

November: Harvest Festival, Franklin the cook will use the ingredients that you collect him to make a delicious dish!

December 24th: Christmas. Santa's helper Jingle will come to your town! Try talking to him while wearing a Santa Claus outfit...

Then when you click the orange bar that says 「イベントカレンダー」 (Even calendar) these will pop up:
*
Full Calender:* (as of now)
~November 2012~
17th:  Fishing tournament
22nd: Harvest Festival

~December 2012~
8th: Fishing Tournament
21st: Winter solstice 
24th: Christmas
31st: New years countdown

~January 2013~
1st: New Years
19th: Fishing Tournament

~February 2013~
3rd: Setsubun (its a Japanese holiday where someone dresses up as an "oni" (demon) and you throw beans at him. Most likely will be changed in localization.)
9th: Fishing tournament
11th: Carnival

~March 2013~ 
3rd: Girl's festival/Doll festival (another Japanese holiday where girls get very nice, expensive Japanese styled dolls, will also probably change in localization).
16th: Fishing Tournament
31st: Easter

~April 2013~
1st: April Fools Day
13th: Fishing Tournament


~May 2013~
5th: Childrens day (Another Japanese Holiday).
18th: Fishing Tournament

~June 2013~
15th: Bug catching tournament
21th: Summer solstice

~July 2013~
7th: Tanabata (Star Festival, another Japanese holiday about star crossed lovers-- look it up, it is a good story )
20th: Bug catching tournament

~August 2013~
4th, 11th, 18th, 25th: Fireworks festival
15th: Obon (Japanese holiday, where they spend time with their families, visit graves of those deceased, etc).
17th: Bug catching tournament

~September 2013~
3rd: Grass day *you need to have opened the "Gardening store" to have this take place
19th: Moon viewing day
21st: Bug catching tournament

~October 2013~
12th: Fishing Tournament
31st: Halloween

~November 2013~
16th: Fishing Tournament
28th: Harvest Festival

~December 2013~
14th: Fishing tournament
22nd: Winter Solstice
24th: Christmas
31st: New Years count down


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 12, 2012)

very cool :>


----------



## X66x66 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you for translating! On the website, there's a section that talks about the different town types. Could you translate it please?

Here's the image from the site:


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 12, 2012)

I gave her that one so we could edit that one, so hopefully we can soon :>


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome! so does this mean that the sloth characters name is Rainy? I like it.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 12, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> I gave her that one so we could edit that one, so hopefully we can soon :>



Yeah, sorry about that Matt  I restarted my computer and closed Skype so I kind of forgot about it...I'll do it now though 



X66x66 said:


> Thank you for translating! On the website, there's a section that talks about the different town types. Could you translate it please?
> 
> Here's the image from the site:


Sure no problem!

Title: You can choose from these kind of regulations!
(from left-to-right)
1) Let's make our town beautiful!
Things like garbage and cockroaches won't show up in your town as much. Things like weeds will also not form as easily, which gives your town a really beautiful feeling.

2) Let's make it an early rising town!
With this setting, shop times will open earlier and villagers will wake up earlier. This is perfect for those of you that are early risers.

3) Let's make our town night owl style!
If you're the type of player that stays up late and wants to play late, you can make your town "a town that never sleeps". With that, the shop times and villager's schedules will also be shifted later.

4) The rich town of your dreams?!
While the prices of items in the shops will become more expensive, the money that you'll get from selling things to the recycle shop will go up!


----------



## X66x66 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you so much


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 12, 2012)

saratoga said:


> 1) Let's make our town beautiful!
> Things like garbage and cockroaches won't show up in your town as much. Things like weeds will also not form as easily, which gives your town a really beautiful feeling.



Damn. I was kinda hoping that he Beautiful Town regulation would do something more along the lines of more flowers growing per day or maybe a higher chance for Hybrids to form... Still, the garbage aspect might be useful if it means fishing up less tyres and boots 

<edit> oh my god guise, 100 posts


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 12, 2012)

@saratoga
2) Let's make it an early rising town!
With this setting, shop times will open earlier and villagers will wake up earlier. This is perfect for those of you that are early risers.


Amazing! No more shifting my wii clock so i can play before school!  
hopefully Timmy&Tommy's will open at about 6:30 if they can be bothered to open up that early!  xD


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 12, 2012)

Updated the first post with the Town Laws section & Placement stuff.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow! Thanks! 
I will probably go for either a beautifull or a morning type of town, depending on if you can change store hours for the shops


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 12, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> Wow! Thanks!
> I will probably go for either a beautifull or a morning type of town, depending on if you can change store hours for the shops



for the morning/night times if you do decide to change your shop hours to later/earlier then Shizu will say that the residents think that the town should be classified as morning or night, whichever one suits the hours you changed to.
I don't think this will work for the beauty and rich town though, unless you keep it a rich town AND a night/morning town.
I also wonder if wifi visitors can sell stuff/buy stuff this time though with the rich town thing


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 12, 2012)

I love the "a town that never sleeps"-option
Playing during the night is the most fun and also most relaxing.
I'm looking forward to playing at night, catching fish and everything and then sell them to the shops which will stay open longer at night!


----------



## Cevan (Oct 12, 2012)

At the following link, there's a large orange link you can click on that will bring up a calendar of ACJO, and I was wondering if you could possibly translate the dates and what the special occasion on each date is. Thanks a bunch!

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/year/index.html


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 12, 2012)

Cevan said:


> At the following link, there's a large orange link you can click on that will bring up a calendar of ACJO, and I was wondering if you could possibly translate the dates and what the special occasion on each date is. Thanks a bunch!
> 
> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/year/index.html



seriously? look on page 2........


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm editing the calendar images now, that way that won't happen again :>


----------



## Cevan (Oct 12, 2012)

Haihappen said:


> seriously? look on page 2........



Crap, sorry about that. I looked through before to see if someone already posted it, but I guess I didn't see that. Sorry.

Well then, since that was already translated, do you think you could translate the text in the video in the following link? Thanks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12kYrcpL0LU&feature=share&list=UUbIh1VbkLpsu-fRi23q6HFA


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 12, 2012)

Cevan said:


> Crap, sorry about that. I looked through before to see if someone already posted it, but I guess I didn't see that. Sorry.
> 
> Well then, since that was already translated, do you think you could translate the text in the video in the following link? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12kYrcpL0LU&feature=share&list=UUbIh1VbkLpsu-fRi23q6HFA


Most of the stuff in that has been covered in the Nintendo Direct. :<.


Calendar is about 30% done right now. Need saratoga for something though.

After that, I'll talk to her about the new tabs and the other images. :>


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 12, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, the carnival must be the festivale!
The winter solstice and Summer solstice sounds exciting.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 12, 2012)

Cevan said:


> Crap, sorry about that. I looked through before to see if someone already posted it, but I guess I didn't see that. Sorry.
> 
> Well then, since that was already translated, do you think you could translate the text in the video in the following link? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12kYrcpL0LU&feature=share&list=UUbIh1VbkLpsu-fRi23q6HFA


At the part with Jack, if you look into the top-left corner, you can see the mailbox shaking because there is mail, new feature?


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 12, 2012)

90% done with calendar. Need Saratoga now, so will post that up once I hear from her


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 12, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> At the part with Jack, if you look into the top-left corner, you can see the mailbox shaking because there is mail, new feature?



Oh I just noticed it, yeah the flag is shaking, in previous games it just blinked and made a noise, the shaking looks to be definitely more annoying than the blinking if you never empty your mailbox.


----------



## Justin (Oct 12, 2012)

Really loving the translations Saratoga/Mattmagician. Do you think you could use something besides Comic Sans though?  Not the best font in the world.


----------



## Peach (Oct 12, 2012)

Impressive work with the translations!  I like how instead of just providing pure text documentation, you guys edit the screenshots/articles to give the appearance of a translated game/page.  Very good.  I look forward to more.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 12, 2012)

Justin said:


> Really loving the translations Saratoga/Mattmagician. Do you think you could use something besides Comic Sans though?  Not the best font in the world.



I've been using Comic Sans because it looks most similar to the original text/style of AC.

Plus nobody likes it.

(If you give me another font suggestion, I'll deff. consider it, haha)


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 12, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> I've been using Comic Sans because it looks most similar to the original text/style of AC.
> 
> Plus nobody likes it.
> 
> (If you give me another font suggestion, I'll deff. consider it, haha)



I like it! And anyway, thanks SO much for you two's (sarratoga) hard work in translating! It has been very appreciated!


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you translate these, I am just curious to what there names are(Obviously you know the one is Kapp'n)and I want to see if it gives any information about what their duty on the island is.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 12, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Can you translate these, I am just curious to what there names are(Obviously you know the one is Kapp'n)and I want to see if it gives any information about what their duty on the island is.



We're getting to these, don't worry :> They'll be soon. Lots of stuff in a queue.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 12, 2012)

Updated the first post with the translated calendar. 


Spoiler


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 12, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> We're getting to these, don't worry :> They'll be soon. Lots of stuff in a queue.



oh okay thank you.


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you and Saratoga SO SO SO much! This is so helpful! :-D


----------



## Pickles (Oct 12, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> I've been using Comic Sans because it looks most similar to the original text/style of AC.
> 
> Plus nobody likes it.
> 
> (If you give me another font suggestion, I'll deff. consider it, haha)



I LIKE Comic Sans. I've never understood why people don't. LOL


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 12, 2012)

Pickles said:


> I LIKE Comic Sans. I've never understood why people don't. LOL



Me neither. I think it's one of those things that people like to get angry at because nobody is going to really argue otherwise.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 12, 2012)

It just fits the style for it I feel :<


----------



## Wing (Oct 12, 2012)

Guys! I made full captures of the website, so you guys can translate it all in one go... Sorry if it's too much of a request.
http://ctrlq.org/files/screenshots/a32c433079871fceb27191587ab52af5.png
http://ctrlq.org/files/screenshots/8e930c63fd99dd9ca3a6bd97ed034ff2.png
http://ctrlq.org/files/screenshots/8f7055bbc79d404f2ec58b94f2edf62d.png
http://ctrlq.org/files/screenshots/53c74d19a14ddbf6127818e87d8afe04.png
http://ctrlq.org/files/screenshots/1bd7897c3a217100f0e075d68c269cf8.png

The links are above... Once again sorry if this is too much >_<


----------



## Wing (Oct 12, 2012)

Wing said:


> Guys! I made full captures of the website, so you guys can translate it all in one go... Sorry if it's too much of a request.
> http://ctrlq.org/files/screenshots/a32c433079871fceb27191587ab52af5.png
> http://ctrlq.org/files/screenshots/8e930c63fd99dd9ca3a6bd97ed034ff2.png
> http://ctrlq.org/files/screenshots/8f7055bbc79d404f2ec58b94f2edf62d.png
> ...


And if you will ever need help editing, I could. But I can't translate >.<


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 13, 2012)

The last 2 are already worked out. :> Just working on some more stuff. (Last one is basic info)

The others, I'm not sure. We'll have to see :>


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for translating. Instead of me hating to read stuff because of spoilers, I actually like reading it without weird Japanese everywhere >_>


----------



## Wing (Oct 13, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> The last 2 are already worked out. :> Just working on some more stuff. (Last one is basic info)
> 
> The others, I'm not sure. We'll have to see :>



Okay! ^_^


----------



## Thunder (Oct 13, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> I've been using Comic Sans because it looks most similar to the original text/style of AC.
> 
> Plus nobody likes it.
> 
> (If you give me another font suggestion, I'll deff. consider it, haha)



There's a font called "Fink Heavy" that you could use.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Oct 13, 2012)

I would like to know if there are an new Fish, Bugs, Furniture, Paintings, and Fossils in AC:JO.
If you could find and translate that stuff for me it would be great.
Please and Thank You, Great Editor Matt and The Great Translator (sorry name escapes me).


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 13, 2012)

Comic Sans for the win!


----------



## Pickles (Oct 13, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> Me neither. I think it's one of those things that people like to get angry at because nobody is going to really argue otherwise.



People DO like to get angry on the internetz. LOL!


----------



## RisingSun (Oct 13, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I would like to know if there are an new Fish, Bugs, Furniture, Paintings, and Fossils in AC:JO.
> If you could find and translate that stuff for me it would be great.
> Please and Thank You, Great Editor Matt and The Great Translator (sorry name escapes me).



Psst ---- Great Translator Saratoga 

I, too, have been enjoying all of the wonderful translation work


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 13, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> There's a font called "Fink Heavy" that you could use.




FinkHeavy wouldn't look good with all of this text, I tired that one first


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 13, 2012)

Updated first post with the Kappa Family.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 13, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Updated first post with the Kappa Family.



How did Kapp'n end up with such a cute family? But maybe now that he has a wife, the creepy dialogue where he hits on me will finally cease.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 13, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Updated first post with the Kappa Family.



wow thanks 
im happy to know more


----------



## Fame (Oct 13, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> How did Kapp'n end up with such a cute family? But maybe now that he has a wife, the creepy dialogue where he hits on me will finally cease.


Oh god, never noticed that until now. Ew.


----------



## Cevan (Oct 13, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> How did Kapp'n end up with such a cute family? But maybe now that he has a wife, the creepy dialogue where he hits on me will finally cease.



I think it will. Kapp'n can now hit on his wife, his mother, and his daughter. I wonder what unspeakable things he does when no one but them is on the island...


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 13, 2012)

Kapp'n has a wife now? Dangit. Now he can't be mine. </3
xD

Thanks so much for the translations! It's nice to hear more about the island which doesn't have much info yet.


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 13, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> How did Kapp'n end up with such a cute family? But maybe now that he has a wife, the creepy dialogue where he hits on me will finally cease.



Haha, yes. That was a little sacry, if im honest! xD
Ive always wonered, does he say that stuff to guys too?...


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 13, 2012)

froggy27 said:


> Haha, yes. That was a little sacry, if im honest! xD
> Ive always wonered, does he say that stuff to guys too?...


I usually have a boy and a girl character living in my town, and with the guys, he usually just tells them how to be manly. So for the boys, he's a weird uncle.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 13, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I usually have a boy and a girl character living in my town, and with the guys, he usually just tells them how to be manly. So for the boys, he's a weird uncle.



or teases us/ tells us how to get girls and stories of his past regarding girls XD


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 13, 2012)

Added more to Communications/Island.
I went ahead and changed a few things about how I do certain things. Hopefully you guys like how it looks.



Spoiler


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 13, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I usually have a boy and a girl character living in my town, and with the guys, he usually just tells them how to be manly. So for the boys, he's a weird uncle.



Riiiiiiight... xD


----------



## Cevan (Oct 13, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Added more to Communications/Island.
> I went ahead and changed a few things about how I do certain things. Hopefully you guys like how it looks.
> 
> 
> ...



Great job, but shouldn't it be Neighborhood instead of Kneigborhood?


----------



## Fresh (Oct 13, 2012)

Still deciding between Beautiful and Late Night. Leaning toward Late Night due to school and I've always wanted the stores to stay open late.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 13, 2012)

Cevan said:


> Great job, but shouldn't it be Neighborhood instead of Kneigborhood?



Shhh.

I have zero idea what you're talking about. It most likely is not about a possible error that I corrected and would thank you for bringing up. Nope. Not about that at all.


----------



## Cevan (Oct 13, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Shhh.
> 
> I have zero idea what you're talking about. It most likely is not about a possible error that I corrected and would thank you for bringing up. Nope. Not about that at all.



You're welcome.


----------



## ThatACfan (Oct 13, 2012)

I didn't notice the acorn festive anywhere on the calendar did they take out the mushroom stuff? That was one of my favorite sets.


----------



## revika (Oct 13, 2012)

They still have the mushroom sets, but instead of collecting acorns, we are thinking the player will have to collect shrooms in order to get the set.


----------



## DonutCannon (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh boy, after watching the Nintendo Direct videos, I noticed that so many things are now dependent on designs. I hope we can carry more designs, or maybe changing designs doesn't affect already placed designs. I'm thinking the second one, because then you'd only have to redesign your furniture once and you can change it as fast as swapping one design for another.


----------



## Peach (Oct 13, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Added more to Communications/Island.
> I went ahead and changed a few things about how I do certain things. Hopefully you guys like how it looks.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for this awaited translation.  It's good to see that the basic communications have returned.  I'm just a little concerned that voice chat could be omitted, since you cannot communicate during minigames without it.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 13, 2012)

Not a problem :> Hopefully we can get more posted tomorrow


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 14, 2012)

This thread is so useful! 
Does anyone know how to make it sticky?... :3


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2012)

You have to get a member of staff to get it stuck'd.

IMO I think it should be stickied too but eh.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 14, 2012)

Mkay. So Island and Dream Mansion should hopefully be up next :> Just seeing what we can find still.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 14, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Mkay. So Island and Dream Mansion should hopefully be up next :> Just seeing what we can find still.



awesome im excited to see them


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow!! This looks amazing so far!!! Thanks for all of your hard work!!! Will you still translate things once the game is out in Japan next month?


----------



## PapaNer (Oct 15, 2012)

I think this is now my favorite thread.  Great work!  Thank you!


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 15, 2012)

Lyssa said:


> Wow!! This looks amazing so far!!! Thanks for all of your hard work!!! Will you still translate things once the game is out in Japan next month?



I'm hoping so!


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 15, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> I'm hoping so!



Oh no you're going to make the temptation worse ;-;


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 15, 2012)

Haven't heard anything from Saratoga today, so no translations :<


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 15, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> I'm hoping so!



I would love to help out in anyway I can! :O Whether it be footage or whatever, I'm getting the game next month  so if I can be of some help let me know!


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 16, 2012)

Saratoga just translated the new twitter things, I posted them them to my twitter for now, but that might change. I'll post them here no matter what though!

About Emeralds/Minerals
About Fossil Models.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 16, 2012)

Lyssa said:


> I would love to help out in anyway I can! :O Whether it be footage or whatever, I'm getting the game next month  so if I can be of some help let me know!



You're getting the game? Can you read Japanese at all? If you can then we could work together on some stuff, otherwise...I'd love to know your reasons for importing it! (Sorry if it sounds like I am busting your balls, genuinely interested)


----------



## Justin (Oct 16, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Saratoga just translated the new twitter things, I posted them them to my twitter for now, but that might change. I'll post them here no matter what though!
> 
> About Emeralds/Minerals
> About Fossil Models.



Awesome job Saratoga and mattmagician. I've updated the posts on my Blog with these new translations, hope that is okay.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 16, 2012)

Justin said:


> Awesome job Saratoga and mattmagician. I've updated the posts on my Blog with these new translations, hope that is okay.



Yeah, that is awesome  Glad to see I can be of some help.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 16, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Saratoga just translated the new twitter things, I posted them them to my twitter for now, but that might change. I'll post them here no matter what though!
> 
> About Emeralds/Minerals
> About Fossil Models.



oh wow theres minerals now ^.^
maybe that does mean theres the cave with minerals in them?


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 16, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> oh wow theres minerals now ^.^
> maybe that does mean theres the cave with minerals in them?



That's an interesting question...prospecting would be awesome!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 16, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> That's an interesting question...prospecting would be awesome!



yep it would be ^.^
lol well i remember there was the cave on the first map they showed a long time ago so maybe they still haven it where they are more common?


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 16, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> yep it would be ^.^
> lol well i remember there was the cave on the first map they showed a long time ago so maybe they still haven it where they are more common?



Mmhm. It was only rough concept art, but maybe a cave of some sort is somewhere in the game. Not really sure where they would add it, though.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 16, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> Mmhm. It was only rough concept art, but maybe a cave of some sort is somewhere in the game. Not really sure where they would add it, though.



im guessing itll be off map like the island is and theres probly something that needs to be done to unlock it im guessing (if it is in the game)


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 16, 2012)

The character is just digging the gem up from the ground like any other fossil, though. They're probably just keeping it as a simple extra feature.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 16, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> The character is just digging the gem up from the ground like any other fossil, though. They're probably just keeping it as a simple extra feature.



yeah they probly are
though it would be cool if they do have the cave XD


----------



## Dizzard (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe the cave is something that gets uncovered during one of your construction projects. There's an idea.


----------



## Justin (Oct 16, 2012)

There are two more tweets if you would be willing to translate them Saratoga. 

https://twitter.com/doubutsuno_mori/status/258382748350283777

https://twitter.com/doubutsuno_mori/status/258382947567140864

Looks like they're about the fortune cookies so it'd be very helpful to have translations.


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 16, 2012)

saratoga said:


> You're getting the game? Can you read Japanese at all? If you can then we could work together on some stuff, otherwise...I'd love to know your reasons for importing it! (Sorry if it sounds like I am busting your balls, genuinely interested)



Haha it's okay! XD I can only read hiragana and katakana (which Animal Crossing usually uses  Don't think I've seen kanji in it) and I understand very basic Japanese >.< (despite 3 years self-teaching and 2 years of classes)


----------



## X66x66 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey! New video! 




If ever you have time, it would be great to get it translated!


----------



## Mint (Oct 16, 2012)

At 4:19 - The mermaid set is so pretty. 

Edit: I just noticed the thread about the new video. >__> Sorry!


----------



## Dylab (Oct 17, 2012)

I love this new video!


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been around. Dealing with some issues right now :<


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 17, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been around. Dealing with some issues right now :<



its ok ^.^
hopefully things get better for you soon


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 18, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been around. Dealing with some issues right now :<



That's okay!!  Sort out whatever you've got going on and I hope everything is okay!


----------



## saratoga (Oct 18, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> Hey! New video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am working on that actually. Though, there isn't a WHOLE lot of new information in that...its mainly to show off the new game, and how pretty it looks basically 

It'll probably be up by Saturday/Sunday...we'll see


----------



## MattVariety (Oct 18, 2012)

Sounds great! Take your time.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 18, 2012)

saratoga said:


> I am working on that actually. Though, there isn't a WHOLE lot of new information in that...its mainly to show off the new game, and how pretty it looks basically
> 
> It'll probably be up by Saturday/Sunday...we'll see



awesome 
thanks


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 18, 2012)

Saratoga had translated the tweets from the other day (On Fortune Cookies) 

Everybody, good morning~! Today we worked really hard, so we thought we'd go to Nook's Cranny and buy a fortune cookie! But it looks like somebody already went and bought it! It seems to be a really popular item now~♪


By the way, you can buy fortune cookies by spending 2 3DS gamecoins. Having a snack right after you've exercised is always the best--♪　Inside you'll find a fortune which can be used to trade in for a rare item! It's really awesome!

I didn't get these til now xD: Sorry guys. Dealing with a ton of stuff mentally, and not being around.


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 18, 2012)

can we get a translation of this one?
does it say something about the new fruits?


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 18, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Saratoga had translated the tweets from the other day (On Fortune Cookies)
> 
> Everybody, good morning~! Today we worked really hard, so we thought we'd go to Nook's Cranny and buy a fortune cookie! But it looks like somebody already went and bought it! It seems to be a really popular item now~♪
> 
> ...



awesome thanks 
its alright, hopefully things get better for you soon


----------



## saratoga (Oct 19, 2012)

Haihappen said:


> can we get a translation of this one?
> does it say something about the new fruits?



Yup, here it is:
(Title): Fruit gathering
(Text): When you shake a tree, the fruit that falls off can be eaten, given to others, or planted in the ground. The specialty fruit of your town can also be made into a special looking, and tasty "Delicious fruit" as well!

when it says [おいしいフルーツ」 towards the bottom (Delicious fruit) it is implying that its a new type of improved fruit (over the normal kind). So this is pretty cool...I'm guessing that it can be sold for even higher than normal fruit in your town (although that is not written, that is just my speculation)


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Oct 19, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Yup, here it is:
> (Title): Fruit gathering
> (Text): When you shake a tree, the fruit that falls off can be eaten, given to others, or planted in the ground. The specialty fruit of your town can also be made into a special looking, and tasty "Delicious fruit" as well!
> 
> when it says [おいしいフルーツ」 towards the bottom (Delicious fruit) it is implying that its a new type of improved fruit (over the normal kind). So this is pretty cool...I'm guessing that it can be sold for even higher than normal fruit in your town (although that is not written, that is just my speculation)



Interesting. So maybe the hybrid theory isn't true, after all.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 19, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Saratoga had translated the tweets from the other day (On Fortune Cookies)
> 
> Everybody, good morning~! Today we worked really hard, so we thought we'd go to Nook's Cranny and buy a fortune cookie! But it looks like somebody already went and bought it! It seems to be a really popular item now~♪
> 
> ...



I wonder what rare items you can get... :0


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 19, 2012)

I think that getting rare fruits could become a new kind of favor for villagers. They actually request the rare fruit, and we receive furniture and stuff. So it's kind of like hunting for bugs or furniture for them, but it's fruit.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 19, 2012)

I kind of like this rare fruit concept. It'll give me more incentive to shake down the fruit in my trees in the hopes of a rare one sprouting next time! If that's how it works anyways. Seems like it'd be too easy to get them any other way.


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 19, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> I kind of like this rare fruit concept. It'll give me more incentive to shake down the fruit in my trees in the hopes of a rare one sprouting next time! If that's how it works anyways. Seems like it'd be too easy to get them any other way.



I think this is the most logical way of getting them..


'The specialty fruit of your town'
Does this mean that you can only get one of these specialfruits from your starter fruit?


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 19, 2012)

Well that would give more incentive for players to want to visit the towns of other people they know. |: Just means I'll have less access to special fruits unless I manage to get Wifi working on my 3DS in the future.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 19, 2012)

Ozzie said:


> I think this is the most logical way of getting them..
> 
> 
> 'The specialty fruit of your town'
> Does this mean that you can only get one of these specialfruits from your starter fruit?


That is how I took it to mean. In the picture they have cherries, which is probably the "fruit of that town", if you will. From that, you can get the "delicious fruit" (in this case: cherries), which have some kind of special significance over the normal every day cherries.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 19, 2012)

saratoga said:


> That is how I took it to mean. In the picture they have cherries, which is probably the "fruit of that town", if you will. From that, you can get the "delicious fruit" (in this case: cherries), which have some kind of special significance over the normal every day cherries.



thats how i see it too ^.^
it will make it fun though trading the special fruits for other special ones with everybody though and try to grow it ^.^


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 19, 2012)

This reminds me a lot of the "shining" crops you can get in Harvest Moon! XD Sounds awesome! Extra delicious fruit~ I wonder if those would be worth 500 instead of just the standard 100.... hmmm :O


----------



## saratoga (Oct 20, 2012)

Lyssa said:


> This reminds me a lot of the "shining" crops you can get in Harvest Moon! XD Sounds awesome! Extra delicious fruit~ I wonder if those would be worth 500 instead of just the standard 100.... hmmm :O



Yeah! That is probably a really good way to look at it! I wonder about the price too...will it be the same as a piece of foreign fruit would sell for (500)? or even more? (like 800, 1000?) or maybe somewhere in the middle (300)? I wonder~.

Edit: Didn't want to double post so I'll add this in here. Translation of the new overview trailer is up!! Please watch and comment on there if it's useful to you  I do this all for the charity of it, but some feedback always helps  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxfYt_pis7Q&feature=g-user-u


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 20, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Yeah! That is probably a really good way to look at it! I wonder about the price too...will it be the same as a piece of foreign fruit would sell for (500)? or even more? (like 800, 1000?) or maybe somewhere in the middle (300)? I wonder~.
> 
> Edit: Didn't want to double post so I'll add this in here. Translation of the new overview trailer is up!! Please watch and comment on there if it's useful to you  I do this all for the charity of it, but some feedback always helps  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxfYt_pis7Q&feature=g-user-u



It's supremely useful as usual! Your videos are probably my favorites, because I don't like voice dubs, and your translations are always well timed and don't sound awkward like they can be. I liked watching this one, because it answered a couple of little nitpicky things that I had been wondering. Like, I think it's funny that a misunderstanding is what's going to cause us being mayor. I'm sure it will be really humorous. Plus, Hamsuke the Hamster is the cutest name ever! Although, I could see then changing it to Hamstar in english versions because he's a hamster who wears a star shirt.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 20, 2012)

Added the overview trailer to the first post.


----------



## Cevan (Oct 20, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Added the overview trailer to the first post.



Are you sure you posted the link correctly? It says the video does not exist.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 20, 2012)

Cevan said:


> Are you sure you posted the link correctly? It says the video does not exist.



Fixed.
Thanks again.


----------



## Cevan (Oct 20, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Fixed.
> Thanks again.



No problem.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 20, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Translation of the new overview trailer is up!! Please watch and comment on there if it's useful to you  I do this all for the charity of it, but some feedback always helps  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxfYt_pis7Q&feature=g-user-u



Thank you so much for this!! I love this one because you also translated what certain options mean, which I'm going to need since I'm getting the Japanese version


----------



## saratoga (Oct 20, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Thank you so much for this!! I love this one because you also translated what certain options mean, which I'm going to need since I'm getting the Japanese version



That is awesome  I hope its useful to you then! If you get the game and don't know of some menu, you can always take a picture and I can help you out. It might take a few hours or whatever, but you'll for sure get a response^^


----------



## PapaNer (Oct 21, 2012)

You are a good person.


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 21, 2012)

Has someone already posted this?
found it on tumblr:









> Grace Grace
> Business Hours 9:00AM~9:00PM
> 
> Grace “As you can see, that is a Grace Bench. Isn’t the design beautiful?”
> ...



so Gracie's new shop will be on the 3rd floor of the upgraded shop of Timmy & Tommy


----------



## Justin (Oct 21, 2012)

The image has been posted a few times before. Haven't seen the translation before though! Good to hear she has her store back.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting that! I went to three different book stores today to get my copy of Nintendo Dream but they were all sold out. Will check again tomorrow though 

So I don't double post, I will add some tweet translations to this post! (From oldest to newest)

#1 (10/18/12, 2:11pm)

Everyone~~ Good afternoon! Now, I am relaxing while drinking some coffee to-go! The coffee of person who is working part time here is really tasty!

#2 (10/18/12, 3:52pm).
[News]: The webpage for Animal Crossing has been updated. There is also a video there that you can watch.

#3 (10/19/12, 3:17pm)

Everyone~~! This week has really gone by quickly! Today at the town's plaza, I happened to come across this tent. It's only sometimes that you'll come across this tent, but I wonder what is going on inside it? I'm going to go check it out!

#4 (10/19/12, 3:30pm)

Tweet translation: "Crazy Redd's" tent deals with works of art like paintings and sculptures. Because the shopkeeper Redd will randomly set up shop, be sure not to miss him! In the shop however, it's rumored that he will sell imitation (counterfeit/fake) items, so you have to be careful and 100% make sure before you buy anything!

Redd's dialogue translation: Here you'll be able to find famous pieces of art for amazing bargain prices! Now is your chance if you want to buy anything!


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh, wow. xD I guessed right about her being part of the upgrade for Timmy and Tommy's shop! I can't say I've ever done that before!


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 21, 2012)

Haihappen said:


> Has someone already posted this?
> found it on tumblr:
> 
> so Gracie's new shop will be on the 3rd floor of the upgraded shop of Timmy & Tommy



Never seen the translation before.
Wow Gracie has really went downhill from City Folk, owning her own high class fashion store, to having to be an extension of Nooks and having to run her shop all by herself, ouch she was hit hard.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 21, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Never seen the translation before.
> Wow Gracie has really went downhill from City Folk, owning her own high class fashion store, to having to be an extension of Nooks and having to run her shop all by herself, ouch she was hit hard.



Beats living in a car. (or at least, that's what I thought happened to her when I was little)


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 21, 2012)

I wonder what happened to her car anyway. Did gas get too expensive and she have to go green and only drive at night to avoid being see in a less fashionable car?

I don't think we should look at her store as being a downgrade. I'm going to look at it as separate branches of her store going up all over the world. (Let's just ignore the fact she's there everyday, if she is).


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 21, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> Beats living in a car. (or at least, that's what I thought happened to her when I was little)



You thought she lived in her car? I never thought that.


----------



## deadendking (Oct 21, 2012)

Wait, if Redd is selling sculptures as well as paintings, does that mean sculptures are part of the museum's art section now?


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 21, 2012)

Maybe, or just furniture as he did in the previous games.


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Oct 21, 2012)

deadendking said:


> Wait, if Redd is selling sculptures as well as paintings, does that mean sculptures are part of the museum's art section now?



I was thinking that, as well. I'd say it's very possible. Why would we have sculptures if they weren't able to be donated to the museum?


----------



## Dustbunnii (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks you guys for the translations~!
I do indeed enjoy knowing what everything is saying :3


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 22, 2012)

She might have a really high class looking store, though o:


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 23, 2012)

Could you translate this please Saratoga? :3
Thanks if you do! x3

EDIT: O_0 sorry I just realised the text is really hard to see


----------



## Toeto (Oct 23, 2012)

みなさ～ん、おはようございます！今朝は実家の母からフルーツが届きました♪フルーツはどれもおいしいですけど、村の特産フルーツだけは、とってもおいしく育つことがあるんです！見た目もちょっと違いますから、探してみてくださいね！

Someone?


----------



## Toeto (Oct 23, 2012)

みなさ～ん、おはようございます！今朝は実家の母からフルーツが届きました♪フルーツはどれもおいしいですけど、村の特産フルーツだけは、とってもおいしく育つことがあるんです！見た目もちょっと違いますから、探してみてくださいね！

Now you can see it better .


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 23, 2012)

Golden peaches!


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 23, 2012)

> http://princesselmo999.tumblr.com/post/34148628869/good-morning-everybody-i-got-some-fruits-from
> 
> ?Good morning, everybody ! I got some fruits from my mother this morning. Although it?s very delicious, you also can grow some  in the village. Yummy fruits look different  from others, and you guys can look for them carefully !! ?



I will only plant those golden peaches :3


----------



## saratoga (Oct 23, 2012)

That translation is good up until the last line, which doesn't really make sense. I would write it as "They look slightly different than (normal) peaches, so (your best and) try to look for them!"


----------



## Justin (Oct 23, 2012)

Could you translate this for us Saratoga?

母にフルーツのお礼の手紙を出しに、郵便局に行ってきました♪ぺりこさんは以前は役場にお勤めだったんですけど、わたしとは入れ違いで一緒に働いたことはないんです。いつも笑顔でテキパキ仕事をこなされるぺりこさんは、わたしのあこがれなんです～！

It's about the Post Office.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 23, 2012)

Justin said:


> Could you translate this for us Saratoga?
> 
> 母にフルーツのお礼の手紙を出しに、郵便局に行ってきました♪ぺりこさんは以前は役場にお勤めだったんですけど、わたしとは入れ違いで一緒に働いたことはないんです。いつも笑顔でテキパキ仕事をこなされるぺりこさんは、わたしのあこがれなんです～！
> 
> It's about the Post Office.



Here you go



> To send a letter of thanks of the fruit to the mother before but it was a Otsutome in office, Mr. Riko Bae ♪ I went to the post office I have never worked together in misplacing with me. This is not Perry that get the job done with a smile always snappy, ~ Is that my longing!


----------



## saratoga (Oct 23, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Here you go



I think he asked me because he didn't want incomprehensible garble that Google translate blurts out...

Translation: I went to the Post office today to send a thank you letter to my mom, because she sent me some fruit♪　The Post office's Pelly had previously worked at the town hall, although it wasn't with me (**Shizue is clearly talking because of this distinction). Pelly always has a smile and works hard. I hope that I can become like her someday!


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 23, 2012)

saratoga said:


> I think he asked me because he didn't want incomprehensible garble that Google translate blurts out...!



Yeah, sorry about that


----------



## Truffle (Oct 23, 2012)

http://ebten.jp/eb/p/DS1212-m/flash/F_viewer_standard.htm

^ Here's the preview of the Famitsu Animal Crossing 3DS booklet, if we could get that translated it'd be great =3
(Does page 40 confirm that you can have multiple characters in the game? I haven't seen that confirmed anywhere yet.)


----------



## Justin (Oct 23, 2012)

saratoga said:


> I think he asked me because he didn't want incomprehensible garble that Google translate blurts out...
> 
> Translation: I went to the Post office today to send a thank you letter to my mom, because she sent me some fruit♪　The Post office's Pelly had previously worked at the town hall, although it wasn't with me (**Shizue is clearly talking because of this distinction). Pelly always has a smile and works hard. I hope that I can become like her someday!



Thank you!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 23, 2012)

Latest tweet:






Picture: (never before seen!)





Saratoga, translation of each please? ^.^


----------



## Cevan (Oct 23, 2012)

*Edit:* I should really read before I post... Pay no attention to this please.


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 24, 2012)

Toeto said:


> みなさ～ん、おはようございます！今朝は実家の母からフルーツが届きました♪フルーツはどれもおいしいですけど、村の特産フルーツだけは、とってもおいしく育つことがあるんです！見た目もちょっと違いますから、探してみてくださいね！
> 
> Now you can see it better .



haha, thanks for that xD


----------



## saratoga (Oct 24, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Latest tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure no problem! Thanks for posting them and not just saying "translate the latest tweet", makes it a lot easier for me 

Translation: Everybody! Good morning! This morning, on the beach there was a sailor who was passed out... It seems that he lost his memory and thus has no idea where his destination is. Thank goodness that someone very kind was able to help Johnny get his memory back!

Johnny's dialogue box: Where was I headed to anyway?


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 24, 2012)

Truffle said:


> http://ebten.jp/eb/p/DS1212-m/flash/F_viewer_standard.htm
> 
> ^ Here's the preview of the Famitsu Animal Crossing 3DS booklet, if we could get that translated it'd be great =3
> (Does page 40 confirm that you can have multiple characters in the game? I haven't seen that confirmed anywhere yet.)



Did this get overlooked? it could be information-packed!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks saratoga!! Got a couple more, sorry!!

First:





Second:


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 25, 2012)

The blue person on the first picture is lookig into a locker


----------



## Anna (Oct 25, 2012)

Saratoga thanks for translating all of these its a great help


----------



## saratoga (Oct 25, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> Did this get overlooked? it could be information-packed!



I got it when I picked up my Famitsu and Nintendo Dream this week. Basically its a glorified ad, showing off pictures of the game. But the good stuff is in the back, where they have empty spaces for fish, fossils, bugs and ocean goodies so you can write what you have already gotten and for how much it sold. So that is pretty cool.


----------



## Toeto (Oct 25, 2012)

-- wrong topic


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 25, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> First:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first one, the blue says "Welcome!" and I think they're talking about the guy's hat (”カプ”), because in the next photo, it looks like he's saying "Wow! I got this hat for 409 bells!" I believe yabai is a word with many meanings... that's just my basic Japanese knowledge though. I'll leave any fixing to saratoga


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 25, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Thanks saratoga!! Got a couple more, sorry!!
> 
> First:
> 
> ...



The first picture:

"My best friends are coming one after another to sell their turnips. If they go sight-seeing while they are here, the village will liven up and everyone will be cheerful."

Blue: Welcome!
Yellow: Time to pull out my turnips.
Green: I should have bought more turnips!
Pink: I made a profit!

The second picture:

"It's times like this when you really want to let your best friends know, am I right? If you are best friends (New Feature), then you can chat online together without leaving your village. Easily use the chat for things like normal, casual conversations a preparing to meet-up, so it’s really convenient."

Speech Bubble: Woah!! Turnips are 409 bells!!!

Note: I did not use Google Translate


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 25, 2012)

What information do we get from this page?
looks interesting

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/download/index.html


----------



## saratoga (Oct 25, 2012)

Lyssa said:


> The first one, the blue says "Welcome!" and I think they're talking about the guy's hat (”カプ”), because in the next photo, it looks like he's saying "Wow! I got this hat for 409 bells!" I believe yabai is a word with many meanings... that's just my basic Japanese knowledge though. I'll leave any fixing to saratoga



It is not カプ　with a P, it is カブ　with a B which means turnip. I can translate this when I get home, I am heading off to school now though. (if you want to write the word "cap" as in hat it would have to キャップ　or the more appropiate 帽子　anyways).

Edit: Seems somebody beat me to it. But yeah, there you go^^


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 26, 2012)

Haihappen said:


> What information do we get from this page?
> looks interesting
> 
> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/download/index.html



or maybe on this site?
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/qa/index.html

could you take a look on both sites saratoga?

did I just quote myself? yes.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 26, 2012)

That page is way too long for me to do. But basically its an FAQ about things having to do with your town. The first question for example is "How many people can play on one (cart) game? and it says that you can make one village per game and that the first character/player will be the mayor, and you can subsequently have up to four players.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 26, 2012)

saratoga said:


> ......the first character/player will be the mayor, and you can subsequently have up to four players.



So my prediction was right from the start



traceguy said:


> Here is how I see it, the first Character you create upon town creation is the mayor, and other players you make will just be people who live in the town.



Quote from: 06-08-2012, 01:06 PM  http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?61522-More-than-one-player-town&highlight=mayor+work


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 26, 2012)

I kind of like it that way. Since it's a handheld console it seems less likely that it's shared among multiple people, so of course the owner of the console and the first one to make a villager should be the one in charge.

Plus you can't have 3 more characters created and go through the same first-day mayoral duties. Imagine: a village with 4 town trees!


----------



## Peach (Oct 26, 2012)

That page also clarifies that voice chat will not be supported, sadly....  Maybe we can set up a Ventrilo channel instead.


----------



## Jake (Oct 26, 2012)

Meh. Voice chat wasn't that great anyway. It was good, but I rarely used it


----------



## df2506 (Oct 27, 2012)

First of all, thank you everyone that is doing translations here! I've been reading them but this is the first time I've posted. Its nice to be able to understand whats going on in the Japanese screenshots. 

As for Voice Chat, I use it all the time in City Folk...so was not happy when I heard there would be no voice chat. 

Not sure why they decided against it. The 3DS can do it. Heroes of Ruin had it. Hmm. Anyway, I have to say that no voice chat is the only thing I've found that I don't like so far. Everything is looking so very great in this game! My whole family is looking forward to it a lot. We plan to buy three copies when it comes out in North America.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 27, 2012)

I never got the Wii speak, so I never really got to experience voice chat anyways. Don't know why they didn't include it, but I'm okay with it I suppose.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 27, 2012)

Considering there's things like Skype and TeamSpeak, there will be alternative means of voice chatting.


----------



## Peach (Oct 27, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Considering there's things like Skype and TeamSpeak, there will be alternative means of voice chatting.


That works to a degree.  It can be a little hard to hear the game effectively if you have big studio headphones like I have.  Setting up a Ventrilo channel (like IRC with voice) may be the best bet.  That would allow AC players to come and go as they please.


----------



## Jake (Oct 27, 2012)

You can just go in like the IRC and Tinychat whilst playing and still enjoy simple


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> That works to a degree.  It can be a little hard to hear the game effectively if you have big studio headphones like I have.  Setting up a Ventrilo channel (like IRC with voice) may be the best bet.  That would allow AC players to come and go as they please.



True. however, you could use the trick I've found.


Plug earphones (from iPhone or something) into 3DS.
Plug Headset into Computer.
Put earphones in ears
Put Headset on head.

*Just to be clear, here is the difference between headphone, headset and earphones.*

Growing up, I've noticed people get confused between the terms.

*Head Phones*






*Head Set*





*Ear Phones*


----------



## Peach (Oct 28, 2012)

traceguy said:


> True. however, you could use the trick I've found.
> 
> 
> Plug earphones (from iPhone or something) into 3DS.
> ...


Ah, yes; that's a pretty good trick.  I use headphones, but I forgot for a moment that I have an alternate way to listen to the game: I route my sound through my audio dock.  I can do this with the 3DS, too.  It's perfect.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 28, 2012)

Here are some translation from some of the newest tweets.


I just saw a shooting star! And I of course made a wish on it as well! ☆☆☆ I hope everyone has sweet dreams tonight☆☆☆


Good morning everyone! Did everyone have sweet dreams last night?! By the way I got a letter and a present from Star (?)*. Was this because I wished upon that star, I wonder?

Text translation of the letter: To Shizue, the earthling
I saw you wish upon that falling star.
Your wish...yes, I know what it is.
I will make that wish come true.
-Star


Speaking of dreams, recently it's been popular to have all kinds of dreams at the Relaxation salon. It isn't about just having a dream, but you can show off your own town through the power of dreams as well. I wonder if we can do that in our town as well? I better go discuss this with the new mayor!!

Text translation dialogue box: Yumemi: Alright then...I'll just dim the lights now...

*I say "star" because おほしさま as it is written in Japanese could be localized in a bunch of ways, but this one is the most simple and I went with it.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 28, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Here are some translation from some of the newest tweets.
> 
> View attachment 1813
> I just saw a shooting star! And I of course made a wish on it as well! ☆☆☆ I hope everyone has sweet dreams tonight☆☆☆
> ...



awesome ^.^
thank you ^.^


----------



## PapaNer (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Peach (Oct 28, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Here are some translation from some of the newest tweets.
> 
> ....
> 
> *I say "star" because おほしさま as it is written in Japanese could be localized in a bunch of ways, but this one is the most simple and I went with it.


Thank you for the translations, Saratoga. おほしさま(ohoshisama) makes me think "Great Little Star" (o- being "little" and -sama being a title of reverence, for those who don't know).


----------



## saratoga (Oct 28, 2012)

Peach said:


> Thank you for the translations, Saratoga. おほしさま(ohoshisama) makes me think "Great Little Star" (o- being "little" and -sama being a title of reverence, for those who don't know).



That is a good point, but in this case I believe the "o" is this case is most likely the "o" of politeness, and not small. Just my two cents though.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is a translation for the newest Tweets:


Speech Bubble: So Shizue... Where are you headed to?



Speech Bubble: Oh my... It gives off a strong 'Crazy' look, and looks great on you.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 29, 2012)

JezDayy said:


> Here is a translation for the newest Tweets:
> View attachment 1834
> View attachment 1833
> Speech Bubble: So Shizue... Where are you headed to?
> ...



I wonder if Shizue is just what the player happened to be called, or if Shizue is the one who answers the questions. Asking Shizue would be weird though...


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 29, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I wonder if Shizue is just what the player happened to be called, or if Shizue is the one who answers the questions. Asking Shizue would be weird though...



It's the Shizue that is the Mayor's assistant. Note the icon, and the ways things are phrased.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 29, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I wonder if Shizue is just what the player happened to be called, or if Shizue is the one who answers the questions. Asking Shizue would be weird though...



Shizue is the player's name in this case.


----------



## Cevan (Oct 29, 2012)

They're just using Shizue as the player's name to demonstrate the features of the game as if the real Shizue was experiencing them. Hope that clears things up.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 29, 2012)

Cevan said:


> They're just using Shizue as the player's name to demonstrate the features of the game as if the real Shizue was experiencing them. Hope that clears things up.



That's good. I wasn't sure why we would be letting Shizue choose everything. I'm glad that was cleared up for me, thank you.


----------



## JCnator (Oct 29, 2012)

Here comes another tweet from @doubutsuno_mori!



> みなさ～ん、おはようございます！今朝は浜辺をお散歩中にシャコガイのかいがらを見つけました♪シャコガイのかいがらと、ある物をＲ・パーカーズに持って行くと、ステキな物にリメイクできるんです！何ができるかは・・・また完成したらご報告しますね！



I looked it up with the rather sketchy Google Translate, and it seemed that there's something new in this.

Source where the quote was found: https://twitter.com/doubutsuno_mori/


----------



## Jake (Oct 29, 2012)

^ I think it's saying that you can take shells to the Alpaca store and have them remade into stuff


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 29, 2012)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Here comes another tweet from @doubutsuno_mori!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for saratoga, here's the image and tweet


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 30, 2012)

I think it's saying you can take your shells to be made into actual objects so it's not just an icon.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 30, 2012)

Jake. said:


> ^ I think it's saying that you can take shells to the Alpaca store and have them remade into stuff



That is exactly what it says! And it has been stated before elsewhere so it isn't really new information. Cool to know though.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't think it's any type of shell though. The bubble says "Giant Clam Shell".


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 30, 2012)

I wonder if that's where the seashell theme comes from.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 30, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I wonder if that's where the seashell theme comes from.



it probly does ^.^


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 30, 2012)

Yay, a better use for shells other than selling for next to no bells! ;p


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 30, 2012)

saratoga said:


> It is not カプ　with a P, it is カブ　with a B which means turnip. I can translate this when I get home, I am heading off to school now though. (if you want to write the word "cap" as in hat it would have to キャップ　or the more appropiate 帽子　anyways).
> 
> Edit: Seems somebody beat me to it. But yeah, there you go^^



Wuah.. last time I try to help LOL Thanks saratoga... I always find it hard to see if it's b or p >.<


----------



## Winona (Oct 30, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I wonder if that's where the seashell theme comes from.



It would make sense, but I don't think so. I remember a screenshot of the island-shop-hut and they sold the seashell-furniture there as well.


----------



## John Craft (Oct 30, 2012)

Didn't anyone see the next post they made on twitter ? It happened like 15h ago.
https://twitter.com/doubutsuno_mori/status/263180161879506945/photo/1


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 30, 2012)

John Craft said:


> Didn't anyone see the next post they made on twitter ? It happened like 15h ago.
> https://twitter.com/doubutsuno_mori/status/263180161879506945/photo/1



Yeah we are talking about both of them...


----------



## John Craft (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh, I'm sorry. I'd seen a pic of only the first one so I assumed (wrong, I guess).
I'll just go back to lurking.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's a translation of the most recent tweet:


My remake order is now finished! So a Giant Clam Shell together with music makes a lovely music box..?
You can enjoy them in a few different styles: playing songs, decoration or as a music box!

Speech Bubble:Should I take the "K.K. Milonga" I ordered home?

...This is just for if you were curious of what it said.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 30, 2012)

Making shells into items?! I love shells and collecting them in real life (which is hard when you don't live next to any body of water!) so this sounds great. I've always wanted to have a bunch of shell items but it was too easy to just pick all the shells up and have them all in a short time.

:3 Having a purpose for collecting shells this time around sounds amazing!


----------



## Dustbunnii (Oct 31, 2012)

Their twitter recently posted a link to this interview 
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/interview/egdj/vol1/index.html 
Does it have anything new or is it all repeated information?
It looks like they've got several new short clips throughout the interview as well


----------



## X66x66 (Oct 31, 2012)

In the new commercial, 




Can you please translate the speech bubble at 0:08? It looks like it's about that mysterious orange wallpaper everyone's been wondering about.

EDIT: Never mind! It's wrapping paper!


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 31, 2012)

Dustbunnii said:


> Their twitter recently posted a link to this interview
> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/interview/egdj/vol1/index.html
> Does it have anything new or is it all repeated information?
> It looks like they've got several new short clips throughout the interview as well


From neogaf:


-Participants: Ms. Kyogoku (Director), Mr. Moroeki (Director), Mr. Takahashi (Design Leader)
-Iwata notes that having 2 directors is uncommon. Mr. Moroeki says that the division of labor occurred naturally between the two based on their own specialties.
-Both supported City Folks' Director Mr. Nomura during development. Division carried over from there.
-No problems between the directors during dev time.
-Because the plot (Moving into town, buying a house, paying a loan, etc) may have become stale now the series is over 11 years old, the two directors decided to 'reset' the parts that had become usual from the start.
-Thus the initial concept was 'To create a 'new' Animal Crossing'.
-Some new ideas initially included things like 'Gold Dust digging' to go with fishing and bug catching.
-While that idea didn't get used, the idea to give players the ability to build benches and bridges in the village was there from early on.
-Giving people the ability to customize villages would also make visiting other villages more fun.
-The idea to make the character mayor was quite late. The first year this was not in place, although they were worried just being able to build items may not be 'new' enough for players.
-A preparation for a presentation for Mr. Miyamoto and Mr. Tezuka forced them to come up with the mayor idea to give a more cohesive sense to the game.
-The team then realised they already had a mayor in Tortimer so they decided he would retire.
-But they found a happy place for him to live.
- Kyogoku would often come home late and find Tom Nook's store closed. They recognize that many players play around with the clock in previous titles to get over this.
-Of course, if all the shops were open 24 hours, there'd be no difference between day and night and no sense in having the game match up with real-world time.
-Once they made the main character mayor, it made sense that they would be able to alter the laws to some extent.
-Can make the stores open early, or keep them open late.
-Items in the town are paid with donations. The animals will provide some money, but you as the player will end up paying a lot of their own money.
-If you don't do your job as a mayor 'properly' no one will complain at you in the village.
-There is an initial 'hurdle' you must complete as mayor early on, but once clearedyou're free to do what you want.
-The tree planting at the beginning of the game - your first act as mayor - was included after Eguchi played the game and didn't feel like he really was mayor. This was quite late in development.
-The also added a ceremony after building your first bridge to help with this.
-You can chose not to have the ceremony if you'd like.
-The worried about including Mr. Restti again. Some people don't like being yelled at by him. Especially young girls - they have heard of some who cried while playing.
-They gave the player the ability to include the Reset Management Center as a part of being mayor.
-They're starting to run out of recognizable animals - to the point where they were looking at different breeds of dogs.
-Lisa, the owner of the Recycle Shop, is an alpaca, which have been quite popular in Japan recently. The developers consider it quite lucky.
-The try to pick animals that suit the shops they run. Reiji the Lazy Sloth owner of the garden shop was decided because sloths live in the forest and they thought a forest animal would suit that shop.
-A tapir runs the Dream Emporium because of the Japanese myth of them eating dreams (like the Pokemon Hypno or Munna), but the devs realised only Japan thinks this way.
-Some animals like Cap'n and the seagull have returned to earlier roles.
-This may be brand new stuff for people who began with Wide World.
-Because of the 3D they had to work harder to avoid crude elements.
-They are happy with the amount of furniture in the game.
-They aimed to create 1.5 the amount of items as in City Folk.
-Not just filler, but items people would want to use in their homes.
-There was a board for ideas not just for the designers, but all development staff.
-If you're not good at design, you can easily just repaint/refurbish things in a solid color.
-The team is excited to see what people come up with post-release.
-They hope that people will see other people's model homes and want to improve their own homes.
-They wanted to include a feature using Wii Connect24 for City Folk where people could visit your town while you slept, but there were limitations so they couldn't.
-However, they could do it with this game (the Dream Emporium). You upload your data to the server and then other people can come visit you easily.
-Doesn't require friend codes. Doesn't affect the other person's village.
-Good for people who don't have friends or people who play near by.
-For online functions, not only can you do stuff with 3DS friends, there is stuff you can only do with those registered as best friends.
-Best Friends don't have to be system friends. For people playing on the same cart who don't want the system code to be shared with people they don't know.
-You can exchange chat messages with Best Friends even if they aren't in your village, but they are online.
-Great for turnips!
-And fishing tournaments!
-The DS holidays were designed to make localization easier - rather than making regional events.
-Of course, holidays you are familiar with are more fun.
-They worked with localization teams to create items. Like a plate of 12 grapes for the Spanish New Year.
-Thus some items are region specific. If you visit a friend's village in that region during the right time, you can buy these items.
-They considered what animals would have what items in their homes and included items they thought would match.
-Many veteran staff of the series as well as many new staff to the series.
-They improved the graphics, mentioning the animals themselves and the museum exhibits.
-Finally, Iwata mentions the benefits of the download version.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks Matt! It's always nice to hear from the staff their ideas and stuff. It's interesting how much was added during the development time.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the translations/overview  
You guys are awesome <3


----------



## saratoga (Nov 3, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> Making shells into items?! I love shells and collecting them in real life (which is hard when you don't live next to any body of water!) so this sounds great. I've always wanted to have a bunch of shell items but it was too easy to just pick all the shells up and have them all in a short time.
> 
> :3 Having a purpose for collecting shells this time around sounds amazing!



It is not just shells. You can "remake" fossils and all that as well into model-esque items.

Latest tweet: 



I happened to see a young girl, and wondered if she was perhaps lost? But I was wrong--that isn't the case. She just rode the train by herself in hopes of seeing some new towns! She asks people for their recommendations of what town to go to, So it seems that some kind person gave them a recommendation for them to check out another town!

Text box translation: Maiko-chan
I am not lost*, I am Maiko!

*In Japanese 迷子　（まいご） = Maigo is very similar in pronunciation to the name "Maiko" so it is a bit of a play on words. Perhaps if they were to translate this to English her name would be something similar to the word "lost" and they would make a joke about that.


----------



## mattmagician (Nov 3, 2012)

Wonder how they'll translate that here, since her name is Katie in the US version. 
Thanks Saratoga


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 3, 2012)

They would probably just keep it Katie, that's been her name since she began her lost ca journey, changing her name would make no sense.


----------



## SodaDog (Nov 3, 2012)

nice! Gulliver Returns


----------



## Cevan (Nov 3, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> -The worried about including Mr. Restti again. Some people don't like being yelled at by him. Especially young girls - they have heard of some who cried while playing.



Wow, really....


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 3, 2012)

Cevan said:


> Wow, really....



Studies even show that Resetti is disturbing for young kids.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 3, 2012)

The first time I saw him, I admit I jumped and was a bit worried what he was going to do to me but I was like 5.
And he only came cause the power went out. -.-


----------



## SodaDog (Nov 3, 2012)

the first time i saw resetti i was a little shocked and i got bored of his conversation.......

then i laughed at what he said lol....


----------



## Feraligator (Nov 3, 2012)

Cevan said:


> Wow, really....



In the European Instruction Booklet for Animal Crossing (Let's Go To The City) City Folk, there is a little paragraph about Resetti.
"Information for parents - Mr Resetti.

It is important that players save before switching off the Wii console in order to retain data after each play session (see Saving Data, above). If players switch off without saving, the character Mr. Resetti may appear upon restarting.

Mr. Resetti's purpose is to teach players the importance of saving. _However, parents should be aware that his personality and tone of voice, while intentionally humorous, are authoritative and may be disturbing to young children."_


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Nov 3, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> The first time I saw him, I admit I jumped and was a bit worried what he was going to do to me but I was like 5.
> And he only came cause the power went out. -.-


That happened to me WAY too many times on WW!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Nov 3, 2012)

JezDayy said:


> In the European Instruction Booklet for Animal Crossing (Let's Go To The City) City Folk, there is a little paragraph about Resetti.
> "Information for parents - Mr Resetti.
> 
> It is important that players save before switching off the Wii console in order to retain data after each play session (see Saving Data, above). If players switch off without saving, the character Mr. Resetti may appear upon restarting.
> ...



lol wow XD XD XD


----------



## SodaDog (Nov 3, 2012)

lol, maybe the euro ppl are a little too sensitive......

also, any more tweets?


----------



## tsukune_713 (Nov 3, 2012)

SodaDog said:


> lol, maybe the euro ppl are a little too sensitive......
> 
> also, any more tweets?



no since they dont seem to post them during the weekend


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Nov 3, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> They would probably just keep it Katie, that's been her name since she began her lost ca journey, changing her name would make no sense.



This character is not Katie, though. She is an entirely new character with a similar, albeit different, purpose; but perhaps she is related to Katie and Kaitlin.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 3, 2012)

Katie's name in Japanese is Maigo. Maybe this cat is her sister.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 3, 2012)

indigoXdaisy said:


> This character is not Katie, though. She is an entirely new character with a similar, albeit different, purpose; but perhaps she is related to Katie and Kaitlin.



I think they made Katie a bit older/taller because it would only make sense since they did it to everyone else.


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I think they made Katie a bit older/taller because it would only make sense since they did it to everyone else.



No it's a new character, as said above, her name went from Maigo to Maiko, and she can't be older because she still has 'chan' on the end of her name, which Japanese people use to address pets and babies


----------



## Jir (Nov 4, 2012)

New Tweet: 





みなさ～ん、おはようございます！いよいよ新しい村長さんをお迎えする日が迫ってきたので園芸店のレイジさんに草むしりをお願いしました！途中で様子を見に行ったら寝てらしたんで、お掃除が終わるか心配でしたけど、ちゃんとキレイにしてもらえました♪ pic.twitter.com/DjzhsS51


----------



## Pinku (Nov 4, 2012)

Jir said:


> New Tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"_Good morning, everyooone! The day we finally get to welcome our new mayor is almost here, so I asked Lazy from the garden shop to pull all the weeds! I took a peek partway through to see how it was going and he was sleeping, so was worried if it would ever get done, but he cleaned everything up perfectly._"


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 4, 2012)

Pinku said:


> "_Good morning, everyooone! The day we finally get to welcome our new mayor is almost here, so I asked Lazy from the garden shop to pull all the weeds! I took a peek partway through to see how it was going and he was sleeping, so was worried if it would ever get done, but he cleaned everything up perfectly._"



Cool, I love all these tweets and how they are in Shizu's point of view...I think... Right?


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Nov 4, 2012)

Pinku said:


> "_Good morning, everyooone! The day we finally get to welcome our new mayor is almost here, so I asked Lazy from the garden shop to pull all the weeds! I took a peek partway through to see how it was going and he was sleeping, so was worried if it would ever get done, but he cleaned everything up perfectly._"



I remember reading somewhere that Lazy was a she... but I guess he's a he? But anyway, I wonder what this tweet means, exactly. Could we get Lazy to pull our weeds when there's a lot of them? That'd be nice. It'd save me a lot of time when I haven't been playing for a while.

And yes, BellBringerGreen, the tweets are meant to be from Shizue's point of view.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmm, maybe thats why he or she is called Lazy. We are too LAZY to pick weeds... Lol

Pun intended


----------



## Jir (Nov 4, 2012)

Pinku said:


> "_Good morning, everyooone! The day we finally get to welcome our new mayor is almost here, so I asked Lazy from the garden shop to pull all the weeds! I took a peek partway through to see how it was going and he was sleeping, so was worried if it would ever get done, but he cleaned everything up perfectly._"



Very cool! Wouldn't this mean that Wisp pretty much loses his purpose? Or do you guys think this is a one time thing?


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 4, 2012)

Jir said:


> Very cool! Wouldn't this mean that Wisp pretty much loses his purpose? Or do you guys think this is a one time thing?



Maybe Wisp will do other cool stuff? Like giving you more luck for rare fish and bugs?


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Nov 4, 2012)

Jir said:


> Very cool! Wouldn't this mean that Wisp pretty much loses his purpose? Or do you guys think this is a one time thing?



I don't think that this is a one-time thing because there is a player in the picture talking to Lazy. Lazy obviously, unlike the tweet implies, isn't pulling weeds for the impending arrival of the mayor because, well... the "mayor" is standing right there talking to him, lol. I think the tweet was just making it seem like that's what was happening. I think perhaps Lazy can pull weeds for you whenever you want him to if you pay him. I don't know.

And I don't think Wisp would lose his purpose. Well, maybe one of his purposes, but yeah. They may have added something new for him to do, or just kept the other two options we had previously (getting an item or smashing roaches).


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 4, 2012)

You know, maybe he could plant grass. If animal tracks are still in, it could be a very useful feature, and it leaves Wisp's purpose in tact.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Nov 4, 2012)

Pinku said:


> "_Good morning, everyooone! The day we finally get to welcome our new mayor is almost here, so I asked Lazy from the garden shop to pull all the weeds! I took a peek partway through to see how it was going and he was sleeping, so was worried if it would ever get done, but he cleaned everything up perfectly._"



i hope this means we can ask him to clean up our weeds sometimes?? I'm sure it will cost though. either bells, items bought, store points, etc.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 4, 2012)

Maybe Wisp will make all dead grass green again, that would be interesting.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 4, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> You know, maybe he could plant grass. If animal tracks are still in, it could be a very useful feature, and it leaves Wisp's purpose in tact.



:O
If he could be used as a way to reverse the effects of animal tracks, I wouldn't even care if animal tracks were back in... unless it cost a lot... but either way, I like the idea of him being used to regrow grass that gets worn down from animal tracks, assuming they're bringing animal tracks back in


----------



## PapaNer (Nov 5, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> You know, maybe he could plant grass. If animal tracks are still in, it could be a very useful feature, and it leaves Wisp's purpose in tact.



This now holds my hopes and dreams.


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Maybe Wisp will make all dead grass green again, that would be interesting.



this is a very good idea


----------



## John Craft (Nov 5, 2012)

New tweets

今日は女性陣の間でジミーさんが大人気でした！いつでもどんな時でもキザで甘い言葉をかけてくださるから、寒い季節には心が温まって丁度いいんですって！中には余計に寒くなる?という方もおられるので、人それぞれなのしから？！ 



and

ああっ！！さきほどのつぶやき、間違えちゃいました・・・本当は「なのかしら」って書きたかったんです・・・申し訳ありませんでした！！！

No picture for this one.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 5, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> You know, maybe he could plant grass. If animal tracks are still in, it could be a very useful feature, and it leaves Wisp's purpose in tact.



This is a wonderful idea!


----------



## Pickles (Nov 5, 2012)

John Craft said:


> New tweets
> 
> 今日は女性陣の間でジミーさんが大人気でした！いつでもどんな時でもキザで甘い言葉をかけてくださるから、寒い季節には心が温まって丁度いいんですって！中には余計に寒くなる…という方もおられるので、人それぞれなのしから？！
> View attachment 1857
> ...


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 5, 2012)

I love his colors! I need to give him hugs ahhhh~


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 5, 2012)

John Craft said:


> New tweets
> 
> 今日は女性陣の間でジミーさんが大人気でした！いつでもどんな時でもキザで甘い言葉をかけてくださるから、寒い季節には心が温まって丁度いいんですって！中には余計に寒くなる…という方もおられるので、人それぞれなのしから？！
> View attachment 1857
> ...



I love this hamster more then the other one.


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 5, 2012)

He reminds me of Eeyore, but in hamster form.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe Eeyore will be his name XD


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 5, 2012)

I hope not. xD

I've never been fond of Eeyore so having a character that reminds me of him... |:


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 5, 2012)

All I can tell is that the new hamster's name is Jimmy.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 5, 2012)

Jimmy's such a boring name! D:


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 5, 2012)

Not as cute as Hamsuke, but Jimmy will work.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 5, 2012)

I think the name Jimmy is super adorable.

Not sure why though.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 5, 2012)

I dont mind the name Jimmy :3
There was a guy in band in high school named Jimmy who has the same birthday as me  he was pretty cool and I wish I would have attempted to get to know him better. Oh well.


----------



## SodaDog (Nov 6, 2012)

nah, im not a alot for names, it is just ok in my opinon..


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't care what names they have. As long as they remain cute!
*giggles*


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 1, 2013)

Mojo the pig?


----------

